
System-measure: A management tool for software dev/digital marketing - systemmeasure
http://systemmeasure.com
======
dodgerampager
An easy way to visualize outcomes, with a simple interface. Worth a look.

------
systemmeasure
Thanks - UI was the primary consideration in its creation.

